# Who are some of the lesser known snowboard companies making quality boards?



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

I hear NS, Lib and a few others mentioned frequently on the forum. Just wondering which other smaller underground companies are making quality boards. I had a quick search via web and hundreds turn up, especially in Canada


----------



## suburbanlegend8 (Nov 14, 2012)

Niche Snowboards makes awesome boards and they've got some of the best graphics out


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

If your in Canada, you can look at trappers snowboards out of revy. My buddy got to ride one of their splits and liked it. I have seen them in a shop or 2 in the bc alberta area.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

suburbanlegend8 said:


> Niche Snowboards makes awesome boards and they've got some of the best graphics out


Niche graphics blow. But I do like the brand's eco friendly direction. 

My Neversummer boards are holding up to some serious use. My Proto has close to 30 days on it, with more than half of it jibbing and the top sheet looks almost new. No edge seperation, no delam, no core shots. Def living up to it's rep.

You may want to look at Status snowboards for a similar shape and build.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Smokin snowboards. They are made in lake Tahoe area....


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

JVee said:


> Just wondering which other smaller underground companies are making quality boards.






Extremo said:


> My Neversummer boards are holding up to some serious use. My Proto has close to 30 days on it, with more than half of it jibbing and the top sheet looks almost new. No edge seperation, no delam, no core shots. Def living up to it's rep.
> 
> .


Please give it a rest!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Marhar out of Michigan. Been pleasantly surprised with the quality of their decks and the direction they're going in with the brand. The 2014 stuff I'm riding right now is money the new Throwback rivals the Arbor Blacklist and the Archaic surpasses the NS Proto.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2013)

Smokin Snowboards........AWESOME product!!


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Anyone know anything about Bean snowboards out of Boston?


----------



## rightcoast (Dec 5, 2012)

theres a small company called Burton that has been gaining momentum recently. Might wanna check them out


----------



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

Psi-Man said:


> Anyone know anything about Bean snowboards out of Boston?


I met a few of the guys from Bean at demo in NH last month. They are all about making simple full-camber boards. I don't believe they add any dampening either.

I did a 1 run demo of the Violator. It wasn't bad. A bit stiff, not a ton of pop. Though the bindings didn't fit me right. So, I didn't get a good feel for the board.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

These guys seem to have moved on since being derided as fake on here about a year ago. New factory being built in MA to make their boards it seems. Don't know about the quality of the tech, but have to say the graphics look impressive!

NopeBoards.com | Snowboards, Made In The U.S. of A.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

good to see something made locally.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

Since you mentioned Canada, you've reminded me of Prior. They make some good stuff. At least, when I demo'd the Brandywine, I really liked it.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

ETM said:


> Please give it a rest!


Guess NS is no longer small, or underground? 

Anyway, point was, word is Status are pressed in the same factory.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

scotty100 said:


> These guys seem to have moved on since being derided as fake on here about a year ago. New factory being built in MA to make their boards it seems. Don't know about the quality of the tech, but have to say the graphics look impressive!
> 
> NopeBoards.com | Snowboards, Made In The U.S. of A.


Wow, talk about an abortion that just won't die.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

I still dont get how elan isnt up there with Burton? Are their boards really that bad? i heard they had one of the best factories.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Stumbled across these guys the other day, Nightmare! Nightmare Development - Welcome Haven't found much else on them. I'll second Status, I have a review of the Uno which is basiclly a Never Summer SL up in the board review section.


----------



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

bseracka said:


> Wow, talk about an abortion that just won't die.


I saw them at a recent demo as well, seemed legit.


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

JVee said:


> I hear NS, Lib and a few others mentioned frequently on the forum. Just wondering which other smaller underground companies are making quality boards. I had a quick search via web and hundreds turn up, especially in Canada


i test rode a homewood over the weekend and it one of the best park boards i have ridden.Homewood Snowboard Manufacturing in the USA


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

Sudden_Death said:


> Stumbled across these guys the other day, Nightmare! Nightmare Development - Welcome Haven't found much else on them.


Holy crap some of the Nightmare designs scare the living shit out of me, especially The Good Times Are Killing Us and the Eye of Mazar. :shuddersinvoluntarily: I was like, "CNTRL W, CNTRL W!"


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

scotty100 said:


> These guys seem to have moved on since being derided as fake on here about a year ago. New factory being built in MA to make their boards it seems. Don't know about the quality of the tech, but have to say the graphics look impressive!
> 
> NopeBoards.com | Snowboards, Made In The U.S. of A.


Ugh that company. Lets scam people out of money, make big bold claims, and then never pay. Brian T. Bennet the owner does not deserve to be in the snowboard industry. If it is the last thing I do I will make sure of this.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Extremo said:


> Guess NS is no longer small, or underground?


Definitely not. Great boards, but definitely a corporate outfit - more so than Mervin (despite the Quiksilver ownership).


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Ugh that company. Lets scam people out of money, make big bold claims, and then never pay. Brian T. Bennet the owner does not deserve to be in the snowboard industry. If it is the last thing I do I will make sure of this.


I was just going to say i dig their graphics and board shapes, but guess not. Fuck unfair people, ruing this sick community.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Definitely not. Great boards, but definitely a corporate outfit - more so than Mervin (despite the Quiksilver ownership).


More corporate than Mervin? In what way?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> More corporate than Mervin? In what way?


Much more of a sales/money/profit driven culture.
At Mervin the atmosphere is much more free-spirited - they are churning out a bunch of boards but there is also a bunch of goof-offs and people messing about.

Disclaimer: Not saying either approach is better or worse, just an observation from dealing with both companies.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll second Marhar although I haven't ridden any of their '14 decks yet I did just place an order for the new Throwback and hope to have that next week.

I rode a few Homewood boards early last winter. They're not spectacular boards and at the time they needed to improve some finishing, etc., but they were both quite a bit of fun and especially if you're local to the WNY/PA scene I'd try to check 'em out and support local.

Otherwise the bigger but still small brands Niche, Signal (really has some good stuff), Smokin', etc.

Also who mentioned Elan? They're going bankrupt.


----------



## herjazz (Feb 20, 2013)

a little dated but a list here:
U.S.A Made It Still Exists «


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

hktrdr said:


> Definitely not. Great boards, but definitely a corporate outfit - more so than Mervin (despite the Quiksilver ownership).


Odd, every **** on the hill is now riding a Libtech, they even sell them at Zumiez, but somehow I've only spotted one other NS on the hill this year, yet they're 'more corporate'. Sounds like a bunch of bull shit to me.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Extremo said:


> Odd, every **** on the hill is now riding a Libtech, they even sell them at Zumiez, but somehow I've only spotted one other NS on the hill this year, yet they're 'more corporate'. Sounds like a bunch of bull shit to me.


Number of boards sold has little to do with organizational culture - i.e., even with more sales (and I had already mentioned that point) Mervin are a bunch of relaxed dudes. NS, in contrast, is a pretty tightly run outfit with a real 'business mentality' culture.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Odd, every **** on the hill is now riding a Libtech, they even sell them at Zumiez, but somehow I've only spotted one other NS on the hill this year, yet they're 'more corporate'. Sounds like a bunch of bull shit to me.


I see what you did in this thread and it fucking sucks dude. You turned a thread that specifically mentioned no need to mention NS into what will probably end as a battle between NS and other manufacturers. 
You could call it trolling I guess.

Everyone knows you and a bunch of other forum members got a handful of NS boards given to you in exchange for sucking them off on the forum and you all swore that wouldnt happen but the proof is right here for everyone to see. Your peers should pull you into line.

Like I said originally give it a fucking rest, go back to the other 95% of threads that are already NS circle jerks and leave the people who dont want this shit pushed in their face to talk about alternative brands.

Nothing personal against you but just give it a fucking rest with the NS propaganda, it stinks. 
PS feel free to not reply so this thread can take the course the OP intended it to.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

ETM said:


> I see what you did in this thread and it fucking sucks dude. You turned a thread that specifically mentioned no need to mention NS into what will probably end as a battle between NS and other manufacturers.
> You could call it trolling I guess.
> 
> Everyone knows you and a bunch of other forum members got a handful of NS boards given to you in exchange for sucking them off on the forum and you all swore that wouldnt happen but the proof is right here for everyone to see. Your peers should pull you into line.
> ...


I'm not pushing shit. No need to be paranoid or conspiratorial about it. It's the board I'm on and it's bomber. End of story. 

Last I checked, you're the one who made it an issue.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Marhar out of Michigan. Been pleasantly surprised with the quality of their decks and the direction they're going in with the brand. The 2014 stuff I'm riding right now is money the new Throwback rivals the Arbor Blacklist and the Archaic surpasses the NS Proto.


My next board will probably be a Marhar so I can support murder mitten peeps that make good shit.


----------



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Ugh that company. Lets scam people out of money, make big bold claims, and then never pay. Brian T. Bennet the owner does not deserve to be in the snowboard industry. If it is the last thing I do I will make sure of this.


Thanks for the heads up. The operation did seem a bit odd. I didn't bother talking to them.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Extremo said:


> I'm not pushing shit. No need to be paranoid or conspiratorial about it. It's the board I'm on and it's bomber. End of story.
> 
> Last I checked, you're the one who made it an issue.


Actually you are... CONSTANTLY. 



sabatoa said:


> My next board will probably be a Marhar so I can support murder mitten peeps that make good shit.


Yeah Marhar are good guys that just know how to make some quality stuff. The first board they ever sent me was just such a turd. So back to the drawing board and a year later they sent me three. One turd, one meh, and one stand out. Back to the drawing board. The new Throwback and Archaic for next year are just built so well. Seriously the best quality and finish I've ever seen from a U.S. made deck in the last 10 years. The 2014 Throwback seriously blew me out of the water for how versatile it was. Contemplating picking one up over another Arbor Blacklist.

To add another one to the list Blak Sheep Snowboards out of Jersey. Their Micro-Gnar-Rocker-Camber and Bamboo sidewalls are solid.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Actually you are... CONSTANTLY.


Yeah, I should talk about a board I don't ride and not happy with instead.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Extremo said:


> Yeah, I should talk about a board I don't ride and not happy with instead.


No why don't you talk about the ones you get for free that you are supposed to promote. Big difference here buddy. You've become a corporate shill. If you don't want to have to constantly defend yourself you could always tell the company no I don't want a free board. Then again who wants to bite the only hand that feeds them? Food for thought, I'm now going to go ride some deep pow and have a field day.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No why don't you talk about the ones you get for free that you are supposed to promote. Big difference here buddy. You've become a corporate shill. If you don't want to have to constantly defend yourself you could always tell the company no I don't want a free board. Then again who wants to bite the only hand that feeds them? Food for thought, I'm now going to go ride some deep pow and have a field day.


You know what's funny about all this conspiracy bullshit is the NS isn't even in my top 3 boards in my own quiver, nevermind of all the boards I've ever ridden, or boards that I want to. Seriously people need to give it a fucking rest. So I was given a NS board to review so I'm not allowed to say anything good about it? For fucks sake.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Extremo said:


> You know what's funny about all this conspiracy bullshit is the NS isn't even in my top 3 boards in my own quiver, nevermind of all the boards I've ever ridden, or boards that I want to. Seriously people need to give it a fucking rest. So I was given a NS board to review so I'm not allowed to say anything good about it? For fucks sake.


I think the main thing is that NS and Lib was mentioned in the first post and the OP wanted to hear about about OTHER less then known brands and so far all your posts in this thread are about NS one way or another.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> I think the main thing is that NS and Lib was mentioned in the first post and the OP wanted to hear about about OTHER less then known brands and so far all your posts in this thread are about NS one way or another.


No, my only post in this thread about NS was detailing my experience with their quality and that Status, being the same profile, and being built in the same factory may probably be similar. 

All my other posts in this thread dealt with others bullshit conspiritorial assumptions. Had ETM not made a his initial comment, which had nothing to do with anything regarding the OP's post, other than bitching about NS, this thread wouldn't have turned to shit.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 27, 2010)

hktrdr said:


> Number of boards sold has little to do with organizational culture - i.e., even with more sales (and I had already mentioned that point) Mervin are a bunch of relaxed dudes. NS, in contrast, is a pretty tightly run outfit with a real 'business mentality' culture.


I have to agree with you on this one. Part of the new way of doing buisness and being corporate is getting a large share of the internet. Forums, tweeter, facebook, whatever else will keep people finger fucking their phones. NS has done a great job of recruiting pawns from this forum. 
I used to work two blocks form the NS factory and used to only ride NS boards when the still made positive camber boards. I stopped by the factory several times to have boards repaired and they did it at no cost to me and even threw in some stickers. When they stopped making positive camber boards, I knew they were all about the money. But hey, nobody goes into buisness to lose money and they are killing it now.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Extremo said:


> Odd, every **** on the hill is now riding a Libtech


are you 12?


----------



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

SilverSurfer said:


> Part of the new way of doing buisness and being corporate is getting a large share of the internet. Forums, tweeter, facebook, whatever else will keep people finger fucking their phones. NS has done a great job of recruiting pawns from this forum.


Effective use of social media is not a sign of how corporate a business is. In fact, it's typically more difficult the more corporate you are. But whatever, let's get this thread back on track.

I'd love to hear more from people that have used some of these brands.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

jtg said:


> are you 12?


Are you one of them? 

Not saying all lib riders are ****'s. But 10 years ago chodes use to ride burton, today, it's lib. Probably because they sell them at Zumiez and PacSun. You know, the core shops.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Extremo said:


> Are you one of them?
> 
> Not saying all lib riders are ****'s. But 10 years ago chodes use to ride burton, today, it's lib. Probably because they sell them at Zumiez and PacSun. You know, the core shops.


Saw your profile...you're seriously 32 and you talk like that? _Really?_


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

jtg said:


> Saw your profile...you're seriously 32 and you talk like that? _Really?_


Ya, what are you 80? You want me to start talking like a preppy little skier instead? Am I hurting your feelings?


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

I think we should get back to the original topic.

The lesser brands are still as expensive as the majors that's the one major point.

Most of the lesser brands are b/t 4-500.

The majors are usually b/t 5-600 ball figure, but you know the quality and reviews are plenty. 

Anyways, STATUS Snowboard Company status snowboards has an additional 30% discount on what ever is listed on the web site which drops boards down as low as $110.

Hurry. I got 4 of my friends buying these boards in the last 24 hours.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

24WERD said:


> I think we should get back to the original topic.
> 
> The lesser brands are still as expensive as the majors that's the one major point.
> 
> ...


Looks like only the baby sizes are available.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

SilverSurfer said:


> I have to agree with you on this one. Part of the new way of doing buisness and being corporate is getting a large share of the internet. Forums, tweeter, facebook, whatever else will keep people finger fucking their phones. NS has done a great job of recruiting pawns from this forum.
> I used to work two blocks form the NS factory and used to only ride NS boards when the still made positive camber boards. I stopped by the factory several times to have boards repaired and they did it at no cost to me and even threw in some stickers. When they stopped making positive camber boards, I knew they were all about the money. But hey, nobody goes into buisness to lose money and they are killing it now.


How does only making a hybrid board make you all about money?


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 27, 2010)

Justin said:


> How does only making a hybrid board make you all about money?


Dropping all the positive camber boards, to me says they are now catering to beginners, moms, and dads on their once a year ski vacation. In other words a "cash grab".


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

sabatoa said:


> Looks like only the baby sizes are available.


If you click on the blowout sale tab they've got a lot from past years. 

I wish they had a Rocker/Camber/Rocker profile.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

SilverSurfer said:


> Dropping all the positive camber boards, to me says they are now catering to beginners, moms, and dads on their once a year ski vacation. In other words a "cash grab".


:icon_scratch: Some of the companies mentioned in this thread don't make positive camber boards either, are they just in it for the money too? I guess I need to look into taking more than one snowboard vacation a year.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

if you said something like they did it for the patent or something like that i would understand but that seems like a strange and irrelevant thing to say.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Virus is almost unheard of. I think there are two of us on the forum riding them, and I've touched both boards! lol 

I steer clear of companies that don't make at least one camber model (or even camber with lifted tips/RCR)...

Don't know if they qualify as "underground" because their factory occupies the first and second floor of a building, but my GF bought a prior recently and it seems like a really solid board. Good build quality.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

I might have missed it since I didnt look through this thread, but does anyone know what board Louie Vito rides? I noticed his base has his initials on it...


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

East§ide said:


> I might have missed it since I didnt look through this thread, but does anyone know what board Louie Vito rides? I noticed his base has his initials on it...


Louie's boards are made specifically for him. I believe they come out of the Playmaker factory.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

SilverSurfer said:


> Dropping all the positive camber boards, to me says they are now catering to beginners, moms, and dads on their once a year ski vacation. In other words a "cash grab".


those people are cover by burton.

No mom and dad that snowboard once a year are going to spend that much on a board. or even a beginner.

They usually find some crap ass board on craigslist from 5 year ago that's camber with boot and binding for under $100.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

duh said:


> Louie's boards are made specifically for him. I believe they come out of the Playmaker factory.


I'd love to get my hands on one. They look so sick. What was iPod riding at Tignes? Any idea ?


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Much more of a sales/money/profit driven culture.
> At Mervin the atmosphere is much more free-spirited - they are churning out a bunch of boards but there is also a bunch of goof-offs and people messing about.
> 
> Disclaimer: Not saying either approach is better or worse, just an observation from dealing with both companies.


How is having a bunch of slackers screwing around while building your multi-hundred dollar board a good thing? If the NS guys are "corporate" because they take building their boards seriously then give me corporate all day. I'm not saying Lib don't put care into their boards. My local shop is a Mervin dealer and talking to the those who ride them they love the boards. But it's all image. They are a corporation trying to play the part of kook. It's the aging rock star causing a scandal just to look edgy.


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

I started this thread, and with all due respect can I ask that there be no mention of companies that already get a good run on this forum? I wanted to know about the 'little guys', or the lesser known companies that are all about the heart and spirit of their product. Cheers.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

JVee said:


> I hear NS, Lib and a few others mentioned frequently on the forum. Just wondering which other smaller underground companies are making quality boards. I had a quick search via web and hundreds turn up, especially in Canada


Other companies than NS or Lib. Hard concept to comprehend? Evidently for some. 



Extremo said:


> My *Neversummer* boards are holding up to some serious use. *My Proto has close to 30 days on it*, with more than half of it jibbing and the top sheet looks almost new. No edge seperation, no delam, no core shots. Def living up to it's rep.





ETM said:


> I see what you did in this thread and it fucking sucks dude. You turned a thread that specifically mentioned no need to mention NS into what will probably end as a battle between NS and other manufacturers.


This! Why can't this be comprehended no NS no LIB!



Extremo said:


> *I'm not pushing shit. No need to be paranoid or conspiratorial about it. It's the board I'm on and it's bomber.*





Extremo said:


> *NS isn't even in my top 3 boards in my own quiver*,


Pot meet kettle I believe you have something in common. 



East§ide said:


> I might have missed it since I didnt look through this thread, but does anyone know what board Louie Vito rides? I noticed his base has his initials on it...


He's on the Lamar Volt.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Is that for serious or do they just happen to have the same initials lol


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Other companies than NS or Lib. Hard concept to comprehend? Evidently for some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah when it's taken out of context of my post. I was comparing NS to Status. What is so hard to comprehend about this. You conveniently leave that entire part out?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Dead serious it's a custom graphic Lamar Volt.

Leave out what? Your agenda to promote the hand that feeds you. You made the bed you're in, enjoy having to deal with it.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Sudden_Death said:


> How is having a bunch of slackers screwing around while building your multi-hundred dollar board a good thing? If the NS guys are "corporate" because they take building their boards seriously then give me corporate all day. I'm not saying Lib don't put care into their boards. My local shop is a Mervin dealer and talking to the those who ride them they love the boards. But it's all image. They are a corporation trying to play the part of kook. It's the aging rock star causing a scandal just to look edgy.


Wrong. The manufacturing side of Mervin is actually run pretty tightly as well - unlike NS they actually get the inserts in the right spots consistently.

And again, I was not criticizing a 'corporate' attitude at all - a financial investor that is something I actually consider all the time. As I have mentioned before, NS has been exceptionally well managed and their marketing has been amazing (and yes, having a handful of guys on this forum trumpet their products in return for a few free boards is part of that). As a result T&T are doing quite nicely these days - not Jake Burton money, but they are making more dough than Mike and Pete would have ever dreamed of...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Dead serious it's a custom graphic Lamar Volt.
> 
> Leave out what? Your agenda to promote the hand that feeds you. You made the bed you're in, enjoy having to deal with it.


What? Kind of like Echelon getting top boards of the year while sponsoring your site? We really going to rehash this bullshit again. NS feeding me? Fuck if that's the case I'm going to starve. 

Attention snowboard world, only BA can have an opinion on his free shit. Everyone else, automatically a crony. Glad we cleared that up.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I wasn't saying it was a poor quality product or that they actually were messing up the build but it may have come across that way. I was saying that for some reason Mervin likes to give the image that there is some screwball building your board. I mentioned that they don't suffer as far as quality goes. It's fully an image thing. 

Not to put the thread too far off topic but there seems to be this perception that professional equals corporate. Look at a band like Black Flag back in the day, as far as you could get from "corporate" but those guys ran like a machine. Then there was Kiss, the appearance of some crazy anti-establishment facade but basically a band designed to make money. There is the same thing going on in snowboarding.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

Biobeans topsheet = garbage .....


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Sudden_Death said:


> I wasn't saying it was a poor quality product or that they actually were messing up the build but it may have come across that way. I was saying that for some reason Mervin likes to give the image that there is some screwball building your board. I mentioned that they don't suffer as far as quality goes. It's fully an image thing.


Totally agree.


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone had exposure with Zion or Trapper?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Extremo said:


> Are you one of them?
> 
> Not saying all lib riders are ****'s. But 10 years ago chodes use to ride burton, today, it's lib. Probably because they sell them at Zumiez and PacSun. You know, the core shops.


So what? Zumiez sells Mervin. At one point they also sold Signal and Stepchild. Are they "core" fuck no. But your argument is bullshit. Guess who does sell NS though, SSV. Probably the largest serious snowsports retailer in the nation.

Stop bitching at people casue you got called out. I cant remember you pushing NS anywhere near as much as you do now before you got your "bombproof" Proto. The OP said no NS or Lib. What do you do? Plug your fuckin Proto, again, and then play it off like you're suggesting Status. Who is an OEM brand of NEVERSUMMER. So, fuck off.

Whoever mentioned Nightmare, please no. They have absolutely no regards for what comes out of their factory and and two days after SIA they came out with a girls graphic that looked suspiciously like next years Salomon Gypsy. And most of next years graphics are rip offs from the old World Industries shit anyway. They are garbage.

"Small" brands that matter: Stepchild, Signal, Marhar, Dinosaurs Will Die, Venture, Westin (unridden, but the guy gets it), Academy, Echelon, Unity... Definitely others, those are what I can think of right now.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Extremo said:


> What? Kind of like Echelon getting top boards of the year while sponsoring your site? We really going to rehash this bullshit again. NS feeding me? Fuck if that's the case I'm going to starve.
> 
> Attention snowboard world, only BA can have an opinion on his free shit. Everyone else, automatically a crony. Glad we cleared that up.


I love how you always have to pull shit out of your ass to try and change the subject. This isn't about me it's about your inability to comprehend someone asking about something other than the one company hooking you up.

Now do I need to use some logic and deductive reasoning for you? It's not that hard to realize that you were never on the NS train till you got a free deck. Suddenly after getting the deck you got on the train but no one had any reason to believe it was for an ulterior motive. Then it was put out there that you were given it for free in return to promote the brand on here. Now logic would say that when someone goes from 0 hook ups to 1 hook up they are more than likely never going to bite that hand so as to further be able to receive product. You are nothing more than a marketing tool for them, albeit a horrible tool because your approach is pathetic. 

But yes lets make this about me I just love talking about myself, oh no wait I just don't give a fuck about a dumbass like you that wishes they had my life and were in the snowboard industry. 

Opinions are great when they aren't bought off. At least with Union on here we know it's Union, same with Rome, same with a few other brands. If you don't like being called out for what you are then it's simple either change your approach which I can put money on will never happen, or just say hey guys I'm not going to promote you on a public forum like this because I can't deal with the accusations of being bought off. Strange how bent you are about being called out about this when you used to do it to me.


----------

